# Joyeux anniversaire, LV4-26 !!!



## Agnès E.

Un p'tit coup de cidre
Pour notre extraterrestre préféré ?
Ressembles-tu à une hydre
Qui sur Terre viendrait errer ?
Tu fêtes ici ton anniversaire
En musique, je l'espère
Aussi, sois indulgent
Pour nous, musicalement indigents
Qui osons te chanter cet air :

Joyeux anniversaire !​


----------



## timpeac

Joyeux anniversaire Jean-Michel !


----------



## Isotta

Happy le Birthday!!

Zot.​


----------



## Outsider

*Joyeux anniversaire!​**​*​


----------



## JazzByChas

Joyeaux Anniversaire, Jean-Michel (LV)!

Un autre bébé de Novembre…quelle bonne chance! Que tu es bien sûr béni! 

LV the man from outer space
Who puts a smile on our face
His witty sayings, his charming cites
Enrich those who are neophytes

So please continue
Give us the pleasure
Which makes us better
In greater measure

Chas.


----------



## Vanda

Feliz aniversário, LV4-26!
I'm right behind you......​


----------



## LV4-26

Thanks a lot, folks


			
				Vanda said:
			
		

> I'm right behind you......​


 But you'll only be 53. Lucky you!


----------



## Aupick

I'm afraid La Poste refuses to deliver as far as Zeta II Reticuli, so I'll have to drink this bottle of calvados that I got for you myself. Cheers and happy birthday!


----------



## ILT

¡Feliz cumpleaños LV!

I really wish you a great day in the company of your cherished ones. May this year that just starts be better than all previous ones


----------



## Jana337

*  Joyeaux Anniversaire!

Jana
*​


----------



## Kelly B

♪ ♪ ♪ Happy Birthdaaaaaaay to yoooooooooou! ♪ ♪ ♪ 

 (j'ai heureusement découvert ce _♪_ en essayant à taper un _à_...)


----------



## Benjy

chuis desolé de te souhaiter joyeux anniversaire avec tant de retard  but it's better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick eh?

i hope you had a good one


----------



## timpeac

Aupick said:
			
		

> I'm afraid La Poste refuses to deliver as far as Zeta II Reticuli, so I'll have to drink this bottle of calvados that I got for you myself. Cheers and happy birthday!


 
La Poste often refuses to deliver as far as France...


----------



## Amityville

Gravement en retard, mais j'essaie me racheter en ramassant quelques courses dans les fils, Spanish champagne and a bowl of porridge. Qu'est-ce que t'en dis ?
Joyeux après-anniversaire.


----------

